

Please stop wishing ‘Happy birthday’ like zombies on Facebook - thepoet
https://medium.com/@n00b/please-stop-wishing-happy-birthday-like-zombies-on-facebook-6bfca99e6df5

======
Urgo
Yes it's an awkward situation wishing someone who has passed a happy birthday
but I strongly disagree with this statement that no one cares or reads the
messages. Yes, I know people who are annoyed by it and they are welcome to
hide the date, but I read every message people leave for me on my birthday and
am glad to sometimes be able to take a little time out of my busy life to
reconnect with people with this excuse.

------
WorldWideWayne
I changed my b-day to 1901-01-01 a while ago. Looking forward to see the
consequences of that sometime. I don't jump on the happy-happy-birthday train
anymore either. Instead, I pick up the phone and call people that I care about
or see them.

